# Merle



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

In my continuing quest to figure out portrait work, I present Mr Haggard;


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice! I can't imagine he was easy to tackle. He does not have the easiest face in the world but you managed to do it! Every time you post a picture I see more and more and more improvement. Its neat to see.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

My next portrait. Jim.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

DonH said:


> My next portrait. Jim.


I really like this one!!!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

You're doing great Don! You did a good job portraying the light coming from the left side of the page in Merle. There is something about the eye in the second one that bothers me. Can't put my finger on it, but overall you did a good job.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Chanda and Pencilme in! I worked hard on the left light source in the Merle portrait. A step forward for me. As to Jim's eye, it is different. His bottom eyelids hang well below the iris and the shadow backing is harsh, but they were that way in the photo. Perhaps some photos are better for portraits than others. Here is my latest, not entirely happy with it. This is Buddy, first without his glasses:


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Now I convinced Buddy to put on a tie and his trademark glasses:


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's try a comedian. Here's Jerry.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Waylan.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Sipiane.


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

They all look really good. You seem to have some really good control of the charcoal.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks TLA! This is Comanche Chief,Quanah Parker.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Buddies.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your enthusiasm for your work is awesome and you are motivating me so you better not stop posting your artwork!!! The seinfeld one - yup, you captured that face for sure. No mistaking that one! I like your use of light and dark and I really like the Waylan portrait.


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

DonH, I can see that you're becoming immersed with your charcoal works and I think that you're doing great. I like the second version of Buddy with his eyeglasses on. It's more detailed than the first one.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah, Johnbriner, the only difference between the Buddies IS the glasses. We are conditioned to the glasses.  . Chanda, I get the hint, lol. Had an extreemly busy day, but stopped for a plein air sketch at the old home place: Dad's old pickup, still sitting patiently where he left it 25 years ago. Title: "Lonesome Treasure"


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

You're really starting to nail the depth in your portraits, Don! I love, love, love the truck! It's simple yet detailed at the same time. Great work!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the kind remarks, Pencilmein. Perhaps the emotional attachment to that old pickup came through in the drawing. Its puppy dog night here:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! must be in the air I see. dogs, dogs and more dogs. Very nice once again. I do like the truck as well. I have seen many a truck like that around here and it's like they all have their own stories to tell that will never be told. 

Speaking of dogs I need to feed mine and get to fixing that nose! Now that I really look at it - it's bothering me and I won't sleep well until I get it corrected. 

Nice job!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Chanda! Its a horse day now. Here is "Tranquility".


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Since I am a horse lover I must say - I love this one Don!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Chanda. That was inspired by an AQHA add. As was this next one from a Star Boots add by request by a rowdy friend.(so don't blame me  ) "Got Boots?"


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are a couple of experements: five minute sketches:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice Don. I particularly like the two horses - it has a lot of motion and energy in it. My grandmother used to have a painting that was similar in style to this. Maybe that's why I like it so much.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Chanda. Funny how the two horse scenes weren't planned. I just picked up some charcoal and just went for it. No blending, no eraser, no smoothing. The results surprised me.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

DonH said:


> Thank you Chanda. Funny how the two horse scenes weren't planned. I just picked up some charcoal and just went for it. No blending, no eraser, no smoothing. The results surprised me.


Well you know what I have been finding is that I have gotten more positive comments on my 15 minute drawings than I get on the ones I work so hard and long on and it makes me wonder if it just isn't the "free and loose" feeling that people like? I post my quick sketches on facebook and boom - I get instant feedback and people love them. I look at them and scratch my head and wonder WHY they are creating more of a draw. The only thing I can think of is people like to look at drawings with movement. 

You did really well on that one and should be proud of it. I would consider framing that one if I were you.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems like we are each on to something. Lol. Quick draw. I also post everything on facebook and on photobucket. The feedback from family and friends has kept me going.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Enchanted tree.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like that. VERY nice use of lighting with this one.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> I like that. VERY nice use of lighting with this one.


I agree!!!


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

That tree is spectacular. I'm with chanda and PMI, very nice use of light.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Chanda, PencilMeIn and TLA for the complements!
These next two are a departure to grand scale landscapes. First is The Herd.







This is The Herd at Sunset:


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

What I like so much about charcoal is the huge range of shading attainable from stark to ultimate sublety.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice landscapes! The first is my favorite. There is a huge range of shading options available with charcoal. I think for me I like the security of the eraser. I like to have that option of being able to get rid of my screwups. I don't think there is as much room for error with charcoal. I really do admire charcoal artists..it's not easy.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Chanda! With blackened fingers, I post one of my favorite places, "Glaciers near Girdwood Ak"


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Blue Mountains.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning light


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

VERY nice. You are really getting the hang of lighting. lovely work. 

And yes - dreamy is the term I meant when I said it was soft. Your work does have a very dreamy quality.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Chanda! This is "Winter Elk", because sometimes less is more.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> because sometimes less is more.


I completely agree with you on this one. I love it!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I appreciate that, PencilMeIn! Created entirely from homade native wood charcoal, this is "The Storm"


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don - every time you post I think your work gets better and better! I really like both pictures. Nicely done. Very nicely done!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Chanda! I seem to be obsessed with clouds with the start of rain activity here. This is Racing the Rain.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Vernal Falls, Yosemite.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

El Capitan, Yellowstone.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Old Homestead.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Reflections.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Big sky.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! I am beginning to think you don't sleep Don! I really enjoy your landscape pieces. Beautiful and serene.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Sleep is overrated. Lol. Thanks for the landscape complement! I shifted gears, at least for this one. I couldn't resist the contrasts. This is "Solitude".


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like the feeling Solitude exudes. It's a soothing piece.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for that, Chanda.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a remake. I originally did it about a month ago. Its posted here.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

You really have a knack for scenery and landscapes, Don. Love the last one, too.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think so too (with regard to scenery and landscapes), particularly your color pieces. You use your colors well. 

Your newest piece is very nice as well!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

"A Man and the Land". 11 x 14.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I call this one "a Cowgirl Mona Lisa" 11 x 15.







. These next two were part of my daily 5 minute warmups. "Wild Ride".







. "Buffalo in Yellowstone".


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Buffalo in Yellowstone is my favorite. Really like that one. It's a tranquil piece.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Those 5 minute drawings are fun to do. This one took quite a bit longer. Using an eraser for blending and smudging. "A Rancher's Hands".


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

The last one posted twice for some reason. I edited it out. What to do next, Pastel or Watercolor.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

DonH said:


> Those 5 minute drawings are fun to do. This one took quite a bit longer. Using an eraser for blending and smudging. "A Rancher's Hands".


Don - Super nice. To have done it with Charcoal and for it to have turned out so nice and with so much feeling - well done.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Chanda. I dreamed in Charcoal last night. I'm trying out some things from that. (Hold the straightjackets please). This is "A Few Seconds More!"


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice movement with this! Horses in motion are not the easiest to draw, thats for sure. You can just sense what this horses next move is gonna be. I like it a lot. And doing it in charcoal (which is a huge failing for me) is awesome. You are getting good with your use of lights and darks and shadows. Your pieces lately are really showing a lot of feeling behind them. This is no exception.

What is the round thing adjacent to the horse and rider on the right hand side (as I am looking at it)? Is it part of the saddle or is it chaps? Bronc riding saddles usually don't have anything to them so I am assuming chaps? That's the only thing on this picture that I think might throw it off a bit because the viewer doesn't really know what the big round blob is. I put my finger up to hide the round circle and think it stands on its own without it. Just a thought.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Chanda! I don't know why horses are the hardest thing for me to draw. Well, you and Uncle Russel agree, so a few flicks of the wrist and no chaps. I like it better. By the way, I broke with my style and gridded out key points to keep this onev looking right. 

This is the update.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

This morning, before I have to build fence, I did these two. "Proud".







. "On the Plaza".


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes Don - I like that much better!!! It looks great. 

My favorite of your new pieces is "on the plaza" very Santa Fe inspired and you nailed it.

Have fun building fence! I have had my fill for a while.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Chanda! I can remember being on the plaza in Santa Fe as a little boy. It seemed like a magical place then, as it does now. 

Nothing to post, my hands feel like lead weights. Back to fence building.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well "Waah" Don! Sorry your hands aren't cooperating - Gonna miss your daily artwork post though. :-( I understand. Part of the reason my current drawing is going so slow is because my elbow is killing me. I think it's something else other than tendonitis cause I felt something pop in there. Stinking small town doctors and their vacations!!!! lol. 

Good luck today and don't overdo it!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

"Remembering those who came before".


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sort reminiscent of RC Gorman's work. Nice!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Only you would notice the similarities, Chanda. Actually this is influenced by a portrait of R. C. Gorman himself, in his style by photagrapher Chuck Henningsen, who was a protoge of Ansel Adams. I try to get into the style, and learn something by doing this. Note: the drawing has been edited, correcting a flaw in the left arm.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! I guess I would. I have done a few R.C. Gorman inspired pieces in my time. 

Now that you mention it I do recognize the drawing as a photograph by Henningsen. You ought to try the famous picture taken by him of Gorman on the sand dunes. That's a lonely picture to me.


----------



## Blunder (May 16, 2011)

I think this shows confidence. Maybe even some power. No, it definitely shows power.










If you're going to advance this with colored pastels, I'd suggest you not lose the power of the dark you've achieved with the simple black strokes. 

Get comfortable with using what might seem to be inappropriate colors. Purples, greens and pinks of varying hues can be very powerful.

But that's just me.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Blunder! Great advice. That was an experiment just as this one is: I fell asleep, had a vivid dream, awoke and decided to draw it in charcoal. Perhaps its just me, but I present "Jimmy in a black hat".


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok, I'm up, full moon out, I'm out looking at it and an owl flies by. Here is a quick sketch of the scene: "Moonlight on Pinyon Mesa".


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

So glad to see some new pictures Don. I really like this! There is a lot of feeling in this piece. It seems a bit somber. Your artowork always seem to have a great deal of emotion. Nice job Don. 



DonH said:


> Thanks Blunder! Great advice. That was an experiment just as this one is: I fell asleep, had a vivid dream, awoke and decided to draw it in charcoal. Perhaps its just me, but I present "Jimmy in a black hat".


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I love the contrast you get Don. just blacker than black. 
<-love it dude.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeff! Most of the charcoal I use is homemade from local wood. Still much to learn. This is my first portrait of someone I know.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I somehow missed this! I know she had to have loved it - has she seen it yet?


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes she has. Got threatened with arm breakage if I do it again. Seriously, she liked it after getting over the shock of seeing it.


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the sketches as is. Not so appealing but I found it simply neat and amazing! I know you can do better than this. Well, I hope you can still post your pieces here! I'm waiting! Take care!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, John! I will do better, in time. Still learning, experimenting, and having fun with it all.

This is another of those quick sketches, better than nothing at all with limited time. "Moving On".


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like this piece Don. 

I will be honest though and say that I think it would look great with just the horse and absolutely nothing else. I think the horse stands alone. Aside from that - it's lovely. Your pieces always seem to just carry a mood and a feeling with them. This is no exception.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for that, Chanda! You have a really good sense of composure, so I have a question for you. What is keeping you from venturing into the etherial world of drawing from the imagination. Come on in, the water's fine, lol. As for me, I'm struggling with the next level: "what do you draw or paint after 400 works" I am taking lessons now, but find the instruction confusing and totally dampening to the creativity.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I dont know Don...as a child and teenager I had no problems drawing from my imagination...I stopped after college for whatever reason..now my imagination needs an overhaul..it is too grounded in reality. Ugh. 

And now you know why I didnt finish art school. I picked up valuable tips and tricks but I also found it a bit stifling. Go into the class with the goal of learning a new trick here and there and it will be better. 

I think the right pieces will come to you. Dont look for them...they will come to you. I find when I look for images I get frustrated at my inability to find anything worthwhile to draw...

What about going back to basics? A bird, a plant, etc...focus on things you havent so far. Change things up in the image you see. There is always something to draw..its just getting over our own mental roadblocks. I have so been there. It is why I stopped drawing for MANY years. Now I see techniques (like Jeffs black backgrounds) and try to do a drawing using that technique. Its a great way to learn.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

"Winter Track". 14 x 17.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

My new favorite of yours, love it!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, PMI! That was a 17 min sketch from a memory of a track in Western PA. I decided to do another from memory. At 6 min to complete, this is driving in South Brooklyn, headed north on the BQE. I made a mistake, there are actually 3 lanes per side at that location.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

This is "Sarah". 14 x 17


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

DonH said:


> This is "Sarah". 14 x 17


 very nice Don. Great depth to the face- this is a strong woman.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeff! I keep coming back to charcoal. Something basic and pure about its stark contrasts.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You did capture her strength nicely Don. This is a beautiful piece. Do you know her personally?


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I just used a picture out of an old magazine. Thanks Chanda!


----------

